# Spectrum modem keeps resetting!



## Cravenn (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi, guys! So I recently changed IPs from ATT (which was at a slower and had questionable customer service, but the connection was rock solid), to Spectrum (less expensive and faster). But I've had connection issues. My modem continually resets, sometimes multiple times a day, and more frequently under load (my wife works from home on a VPN, and must have a solid connection). I've had several techs out and multiple tech support calls under my belt. As I typed this, the modem reset again. These are the last two lines of the troubleshooting window in the modem settings:

Tue Jun 06 21:20:35 2017 Error (4) Missing BP Configuration Setting TLV Type: 17.9;CM-MAC=48:00:33:9f:a0:b1;CMTS-MAC=00:17:10:86:5b:11;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
Tue Jun 06 21:20:35 2017 Error (4) Missing BP Configuration Setting TLV Type: 17.8;CM-MAC=48:00:33:9f:a0:b1;CMTS-MAC=00:17:10:86:5b:11;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;

If I need to submit any more information at all, please let me know. Spectrum is being hopeless. Thanks guys!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

If you had a rock solid connection already, would you mind me asking why you switched?

Is this a cable Internet Service Provider or DSL (phone line) ISP?


----------



## Cravenn (Jan 28, 2016)

It was a faster, less expensive connection. ATT was a DSL hookup and the new one is cable/fiber optic.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Did Spectrum run new wiring? If not do you know how old the current wiring that they are using is?


----------



## Cravenn (Jan 28, 2016)

Last time the tech came I was at work. My wife took a voice record of what was wrong and played it for the tech. He replaced the cable jack inside and ran a signal check. The guy before him put in a splitter because 'your signal is TOO strong'.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well believe it or not, that's definitely a possibility. I used to work for Time Warner, albeit brief, I learned an awful lot in my short time there. Your signal being too STRONG is just as bad as being too WEAK.

You don't know by any chance the dB levels they tested last time they were there?


----------



## Cravenn (Jan 28, 2016)

Unfortunately, I do not. Tomorrow I'm going to make a new appointment and have a tech out hopefully by Friday.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok keep us posted. Ask him for your SNR, DS and US levels. Then ask him the ranges for lowest to highest acceptable levels. This is because different companies use different frequencies so we want to make sure we're correctly comparing the results.


----------



## Cravenn (Jan 28, 2016)

K, be back when I know something.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Some (or is it most or all) modems can be accessed at 192.168.100.1. If you can access yours see what those levels are.


----------



## Cravenn (Jan 28, 2016)

The modem is a Technicolor model TC8717T.
And here are my current info:

*Downstream* *Channel Bonding Value
Index* 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16
*Lock Status* Locked Locked Locked Locked Locked Locked Locked Locked Locked Locked Locked Locked Locked Locked Locked Locked
*Frequency* 507 MHz 471 MHz 477 MHz 483 MHz 489 MHz 495 MHz 501 MHz 465 MHz 513 MHz 519 MHz 525 MHz 531 MHz 537 MHz 543 MHz 549 MHz 555 MHz
*SNR* 40.9 dB 43.5 dB 43.3 dB 42.9 dB 42.9 dB 43.0 dB 43.1 dB 43.7 dB 42.2 dB 41.6 dB 41.4 dB 41.4 dB 41.4 dB 41.1 dB 40.7 dB 40.2 dB
*Power* 10.8 dBmV 11.2 dBmV 10.8 dBmV 10.4 dBmV 10.3 dBmV 10.7 dBmV 11.1 dBmV 11.3 dBmV 10.3 dBmV 9.7 dBmV 9.5 dBmV 9.8 dBmV 10.0 dBmV 9.7 dBmV 9.4 dBmV 8.9 dBmV
*Modulation* 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM 256 QAM
*Upstream* *Channel Bonding Value
Index* 1 2 3 4
*Lock Status* Locked Locked Locked Locked
*Frequency* 36.9 MHz 23.9 MHz 30.4 MHz 19.0 MHz
*Symbol Rate* 5120 Ksym/sec 5120 Ksym/sec 5120 Ksym/sec 2560 Ksym/sec
*Power Level* 45.8 dBmV 44.3 dBmV 44.3 dBmV 42.3 dBmV
*Modulation* ATDMA ATDMA ATDMA TDMA
*Channel ID* 8 6 7 5

As a note, while the wife was working last night/this morning, she had four drops all night while the modem reset itself.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For cable those values are within range (as far as I know), but the power numbers are towards the upper part of the range. Downstream power should be between -12 to +12 db and upstream from 30 to 55 db.

My first guess for "modem resets itself" is an electrical power fluctuation. If it is plugged into a surge protector or power strip try it plugged directly into a wall outlet. And preferably not on the same circuit as something like a refrigerator, freezer or air conditioner.


----------



## Cravenn (Jan 28, 2016)

I just did so. The modem was plugged into a powerstrip; the same one that my wife has all her gear plugged into. I moved it to a less populated outlet to see if that does anything. Also, Spectrum will have a tech out tomorrow between 10 and 11.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree with TerryNet as well.

Ask the tech however, of he thinks the ranges are ok for the signal.


----------



## Cravenn (Jan 28, 2016)

The tech is here. He says that snr and us are fine. The ds is high and he is going to try and reduce it by 3.5. Fortunately I had a dropout while we were looking at the modem.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome! PLEASE post back the results afterwards. I am eager to know the outcome.


----------



## Cravenn (Jan 28, 2016)

After ticketing with the speed he got advanced tech support on the line. The missing bp configuration setting to stuff is a corrupted boot file. This guy seems more knowledgeable, but I'll wait until tonight to see if the problem is solved.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I was thinking tbst might have also been an issue. Sounds like you're in good hands.


----------



## Cravenn (Jan 28, 2016)

So the modem boot file corrupted again in record speed (around 20 mins after the tech left). He will be back tomorrow to try a different brand of modem. I like this guy. He offered to come back out tonight (945pm cst) and I told him to go home. Best tech ever.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Did he replace your original modem or this still same* one?

Indeed nice of him!


----------



## Cravenn (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh, it's totally sane. No slightly crazy modems here.  The tech will be back in the am to change the modem out.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha....oops. Spell check didn't get that one I guess! Good, so modem was definitely bad then?


----------



## Cravenn (Jan 28, 2016)

The modem wasn't capable of handling that connection speed. I got a new Ubee modem and haven't had a crash since. Thank you guys!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ahh. Ok great. Awesome. I didn't even think of that one, tbh. Ubee's are fairly decent gateways too, so that's good.


----------

